# Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?



## heck (23. Februar 2007)

Moin, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung damit hatt ein Echolot im Ausland (z.B USA) zu kaufen. Könnte mir vorstellen daß man da gut Geld sparen kann. Vielleicht hat jemand nen heißen Tip für mich. Nebenbei, ich suche ein gerät für Norge und den Löschteich vor der Tür.

Bis denne Gruß Heck!


----------



## Speed (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

xxxxvv


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*



Speed schrieb:


> xxxxvv



Was soll dat denn?

@ heck

Nutze die Macht der Boardsuche!
Schlagworte: USA, Import, Echolot

Da findest Du jede Menge Infos.


----------



## Frank 77 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Mach es im doch nicht so schwer. 

guckst Du Cabelas oder BassProShop und findest eigentlich alles was Du brauchst!!!


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*



Speed schrieb:


> xxxxvv



das ja nen sehr sinnvoller Kommentar ... |uhoh:

ganz ehrlich hab ich auch schon mal bei Cabelas geguckt ... was die Traumgeräte als Farb-,Echolot-,GPS-Kombi so kosten ...
klar schon einiges billiger ... aber wie sieht es ggf mit Garantieansprüchen usw aus ?
denke das ist evtl. sehr ärgerlich wenn tatsächlich Probleme ... und des weiteren haben die alle die gleichen Kartenformate ? #c


----------



## heck (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!

Habe hier das Lowrance X50 http://www.boatersworld.com/product...ion;cifishfinders;cifishfinders-depth-sounder gefunden. 

Was haltet ihr von diesem Gerät?

Ist eigentlich der Geber und das Kabel immer im Lieferumfang mit dabei ??


----------



## SteinbitIII (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Tach Heck!
Da wirste in Norge nicht glücklich mit. Hatte ein paar Jahre lang das X51, für Ostsee noch o.k,aber in Norge hat das viel getillt..... , für Norge brauchst Du ne Nummer besser, sonst ärgerst Dich nur....
Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## Kunze (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Hallo heck!

Das man mit nem Import überm Teich sparen kann, steht außer Frage.

Mir wäre es aber zu heikel...

Meine das bezüglich Garantieansprüchen.

Mir ist damals bei meinem Lowrance X 85 mal was kaputt gegangen und ich 

war heilfroh es in D erstanden zu haben.

Mir wurde zufriedenstellend geholfen.

Ist aber nur meine pers. Meinung. #h


----------



## heck (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Das ist schon richtig mit der Garantie und so ... ich habe das Glück ne Tante in den USA zu haben die Könnte das für mich regeln.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage welches Echolot. 

Als Student sind meine Finanzen natürlich begrenzt ich dachte so max. 200$ das sind ca. 150,-€. 

Wie gesagt ich suche etwas für Norge und gleichzeitig für mein kleines Boot mit dem ich auf der Elbe usw. angel.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein Tip für das Rundumsorgloseinsteigerstudentenecholot.


----------



## heck (11. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Habe heute mein Eagel SeaFinder 245DS bekommen für 70,- Euronen #6. Ich glaube ganz gut als einsteiger gerät.
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand ne Anleitung auf Deutsch hatt,
bis denne Gruß Heck!


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Hallo,

ich glaube, die Diskussion bezüglich des Kaufes von Echoloten aus Amerika wird falsch geführt.

Ich merke immer wieder, dass die meisten Anrufer keine Ahnung haben, was für Sie wirklich in Frage kommen würde. Demnach ist das Risiko, ein vollkommen ungeeignetes Gerät zu kaufen enorm. Ein DS Gerät ist zum Beispiel meistens falsch, ein Eagle ist in 80-90% aller Fälle eine Katastrophe. Deshalb sind diese Gerät in den Staaten auch so günstig. (Wenn schon, dann Lowrance oder Humminbird)

Ebenfalls ist die Garantie ein Knackpunkt.

Die Amerikaner kennen keine 24 Monate, sondern nur 6 Monate. Und dies bedeutet im Reklamationsfall das Wegschmeissen oder, innerhalb der Garantiezeit, das Zurücksenden des Echolotes. 
Und die deutschen Distributoren werden nicht weiterhelfen, da sie keine Hersteller, sondern nur selbstständige Vertriebspartner sind. Da wird die Seriennummer verglichen und wo es genau herkommt. 
Humminbird z.B. unterscheidet die Geräte zwischen europäischen und amerikanischen Modellen. Die Ami´s haben keine Meter oder Celsius Angaben und sind Softwareseitig anders ausgestattet.

Sehr gerne beantworte ich Fragen unter 05255 934700

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

80-90%???angele seit 20 jahren mit eagle noch nie probs gehabt.und warum entstehen die eagle bei lowrance???gut sie haben v. nicht so viel schnick schnack aber den hatte der käfer auch nicht und er knattert immer noch.


----------



## Quarus (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Sollen die Artikel dieser Seite über Eagle-Produkte

http://shop.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c66_Eagle-inkl--GPS.html

wirklich zu 80-90 % eine Katastrophe sein ?

Da frage ich mich,warum ich so etwas in Deutschland kaufen soll, denn dadurch wird die Qualität bestimmt nicht besser.
Den Problemen mit der Garantie stimme ich natürlich zu. 

Ansonsten ist es für mich eigenartig, wenn ein Händler seine angebotene Ware so schlecht einschätzt.

Beste Grüße Quarus


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Hallo,

ich zähle mal auf:

Sendeleistung (zu wenig! Nicht 50khz beachten, sondern 200khz)
Kabelqualität
Steckerqualität
Software
Prozessorleistung
Bildschirmqualität (nicht die Auflösung)
usw.

Eagle wird als Billigmarke positioniert, während Lowrance einfach eine bessere Grundqualität hat. Leider ist dies nicht ersichtlich von vorne! Und die Produktfotos sind auch keine Hilfe.

Der Eagle Käufer hat leider auf dem Wasser nur "sein" Gerät und weiß nicht, wie gut ein leistungsstarkes Echolot sein kann. Wenn das alle wüssten, würde keiner mehr ein Cuda kaufen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Hallo,

ich bin nicht päpstlicher als der Papst!

Wer Eagle will, bekommt Eagle. Wer einen Abu Schwimmanzug will, bekommt er ihn. Auch wenn es deutlich bessere gibt. Davor darf man seine Augen nicht verschließen. 
Denn wir wollen ja kein blinkendes Display ohne entsprechende Funktion, sondern wir verbinden ja auch einen Verwendungszweck damit. Wir wollen ja Fische sehen. 
Und das ist leider nun mal nicht so möglich, wie es suggeriert wird.
Ich versuche mit Ehrlichkeit Echolote zu verkaufen und nicht mit einfachen Werbeaussagen. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## lazy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Hallo Thomas,

wie siehts den mit Humminbird bezüglich der Qualität aus ?

Taugt die Dual Beam Technik was, oder ist das eher nur ein
Marketing Aspekt ?

Gruß Lasy


----------



## heck (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Ich glaube so falsch ist die Diskussion nicht denn jeder muss selber entscheiden ob er Lust hat die defekte Ware zurück zu schicken und etwas darauf zu warten. Außerdem hat mein Gerät eine Garantie von einem Jahr und ist bei vielen Händlern für ein paar Doller mehr auf zwei aufzustocken. Der Preis ist eben das schlagende Argument. So könnte ich mir z.B das „Humminbird Matrix 47 3D“ bei meinem Händler zweimal kaufen und würde im vergleich zu hiesigen Händlern noch 40,52 €, bei einem Umrechnungsfaktor von 0,76, sparen. Mit diesem Geld könnte ich zweimal ein defektes Gerät in die USA per Airmail schicken.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich bestimmt mit meinem kleinen Echolot den Einstig in die Echolotszene schaffen und nach langem üben (so hoffe ich) irgendwann mal Feet in Meter umrechnen können.

Am Rande fällt mir noch ein das in einer Vorlesung mal ein Prof. erzählt hat dass manche Firmen ihr Produkt mit einem anderen Label versehen und es dann billiger verkaufen um alle Märkte zu erreichen. Ich glaube bei Eagel und Lowrance wird das wohl nicht anders laufen.
Lowrance bekommt ein paar zugaben ansonsten sind die Grundelemente gleich. Vielleicht schraubt ja mal jemand zwei gleichwertige Geräte auf, um das Geheimnis zu lüften …


----------



## heck (12. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

"Ich versuche mit Ehrlichkeit Echolote zu verkaufen und nicht mit einfachen Werbeaussagen. "

"Die Eagle Cudas gehören zu den weltweit meistverkauften Echoloten. Kein Wunder, denn hier kommen Qualität, Leistung und ein günstiger Preis zusammen."

 "ein Eagle ist in 80-90% aller Fälle eine Katastrophe."

"Wenn das alle wüssten, würde keiner mehr ein Cuda kaufen"

...Mein Händler des vertrauens!


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

"Die Eagle Cudas gehören zu den weltweit meistverkauften Echoloten. Kein Wunder, denn hier kommen Qualität, Leistung und ein günstiger Preis zusammen."

Dies ist der Originaltext von ThinkBig Lowrance. 
Wie gesagt: Ich bin nicht päpstlicher als der Papst und ich lebe vom verkaufen und bin ja nicht total blöde! Soll ich dieses Geschäft meinen Mitbewerbern überlassen? Ich denke nicht.

Zum Thema neu labeln: Die Geräte sind unterschiedlich mit einigen Ausnahmen. Ein X-96 ist baugleich mit einem Eagle FishMark 320 (Achtung: Es gibt nicht die Lowrance Qualität, sondern die einfachere Eagle Qualität)

95% sind aber unterschiedlich. Jeder, der bei mir regelmäßig einen neuen Geber für sein Eagle bestellen muss, kennt das Problem. Bei Lowrance (bei den richtigen) gibt es solche Probleme gar nicht.

Die Erklärung dafür gibts gerne am Telefon.

Ich berate ehrlich und kompetent, welches Gerät man nehmen kann. Jeder, der bereits in einer meiner Schulungen war oder mit mir telefoniert hat, wird das bestätigen. Ich habe schon viele Kunden gehabt, die nach einer Schulung sich ein "richtiges" Gerät gekauft haben. Es wurde teilweise Jahre falsch bedient. Was nützt denn da der Preis? 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## nixfang (13. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Moin Echolotzentrum,

also in der Bedienungsanleitung meines X125 war auch gleichzeitig das Eagle 480 als "gleiches Gerät" mitbeschrieben.
Meinst du, dass bei den Eagle-Geräten neben der Stecker und Kabel, auch ein "schlechters" Display oder ein "lahmerer" Prozessor eingebaut wird ? 

Habe meine Gerät in D beim Händler gekauft. - Verpackt war es aber auch in einem Original- Karton mit engl. Bedienungsanleitung. Die D-Bedienungsanleitung gabs quasi nur dazu. Kann man anhand der Serienummer herausbekommen, ob es tatsächlich ein D-Gerät ist ?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Hallo,

die Menüstruktur der Geräte ist identisch. Deshalb auch die gleiche Anleitung.

Leider ist das Innenleben der Geräte wirklich unterschiedlich. Alleine die größere Sendeleistung ist ja schon eins der größten Kaufargumente.

Hauptunterschied zwischen amerikanischen und deutschen Geräten ist die CE Zertifizierung. Die kostet für elektronische Geräte ein Vermögen. Die findet man dann auf der Rückseite als kleiner Aufkleber.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## nixfang (13. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Wieso kostet das Eagle FishMark 480 ( 1500W)
genau so viel wie das X 125 ( 2400W) ?

Beide kosten 329 EUR.

#c


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

Hallo,

das ist amerikanische Geschäftspolitik. 

Auch ein Lowrance X-96 (deutlich schlechter) kostet gleich viel wie ein X-125. Ich verstehe das auch nicht.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## raubangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot im Ausland Kaufen?*

@Echolotzentrum

Wie sind eigentlich die Geräte von Garmin qualitativ einzuordnen?

Garmin bietet doch eine ganze Menge an Fishfindern an.
Nur werden diese Geräte hier nicht erwähnt.
Warum eigentlich?


----------

